
Researchers are creepily close to predicting when you’re going to die - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/08/researchers-are-creepily-close-to-predicting-when-youre-going-to-die/
======
sohkamyung
Probably worth mentioning that there was a anthology of stories released in
2010 called "Machine of Death" [1] that gives a science-fictional take on such
a blood testing machine that could predict your death.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_of_Death](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_of_Death)

